# Canon 5D MK III (3)



## MohaimenK (Dec 26, 2010)

You think they're going to announce it in the next couple weeks?? I'm really excited about it since CES is right around the corner. This is what CR says

*First 5D Mark III Spec List.*


28 megapixel
2 Stop Noise Improvement
63-segment metering
1920×1080 30/25/24 frame Video
RAW Video
*CES Announcement*
I hope they really upgrade the AF and hopefully the controls will stay the same.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 26, 2010)

Damnit! Mod please move this to "*Photography Equipment & Products: News & Reviews"*


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 26, 2010)

I believe that 28 mp is too much, the files are large enough as it is. Let the other items, such as AF become the focal interest....along with a quieter shutter.


----------



## burgo (Dec 26, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I believe that 28 mp is too much, the files are large enough as it is. Let the other items, such as AF become the focal interest....along with a quieter shutter.



Have to agree


----------



## cfusionpm (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm going to CES again this year, so I'll be on the lookout. I'm hopeful, but he says himself that 5DIII is unlikely to be there.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 26, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> but he says himself that 5DIII is unlikely to be there.



Who says?

As for 28mp, originally they were speculating that it'd be in the mid 30's. Now it's been said 28mp on the latest news which was today. I do agree that the file size is huge already but perhaps using sRAW would make it smaller file size. 

Either way, I'd love to get a solid answer. Can't wait! I'm waiting for it to come out so I know if to move into that direction or just go straight to 1Ds


----------



## cfusionpm (Dec 26, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > but he says himself that 5DIII is unlikely to be there.
> ...


5D Mark III [CR1] Canon Rumors

"*CRs Take*
I posted this because it seems like a rumor that may spread around the web.
Its highly unlikely Canon will introduce a 5D Mark III at CES." 

Maybe I misunderstood his comment. I guess they could _announce_ it without _introducing_ it?

Any actual reporting site will probably get the official news before me, but I will definitely be on the CES floor checking things out next week.


----------



## nahtanoj (Dec 27, 2010)

finally saved up and justified a mkII, now i'm stuck waiting on the mkIII to get here.  oh well, should be worth the wait.


----------



## John Mc (Dec 27, 2010)

I want a Mkii,if the Mkiii is released next year,i'll still be going for the mkii,as it'll be cheaper,and it's still a good camera.so im looking forward to the news


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2010)

*has no idea what CES is*

I think the only major change that people want out of the 5DM3 that is lacking in the 5DM2 (outside of advances in ISO, dynamic range etc...) is an overhaul of the AF system to something far more advanced. However since canon keep the 7D as their "sports" and the 5DM2 as their "studio" cameras we might be out of luck - it depends how strong they are going to stick to that pattern.


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 27, 2010)

John Mc said:


> I want a Mkii,if the Mkiii is released next year,i'll still be going for the mkii,as it'll be cheaper,and it's still a good camera.so im looking forward to the news


 

If the MIII should come out, you can purchase my MII...for a great price. 

As of today, there are about 11,000 actuations on mine. I believe the shutter is good to 250,000 in theory.
And
I just cleaned all of my gear...


----------



## cfusionpm (Dec 27, 2010)

Overread said:


> *has no idea what CES is*


It's the Consumer Electronics Show, held in Las Vegas, Nevada in the US every January.  A big trade show event where tech gadget companies show off their best stuff to media outlets.



> I think the only major change that people want out of the 5DM3 that is lacking in the 5DM2 (outside of advances in ISO, dynamic range etc...) is an overhaul of the AF system to something far more advanced. However since canon keep the 7D as their "sports" and the 5DM2 as their "studio" cameras we might be out of luck - it depends how strong they are going to stick to that pattern.


Knowing Canon, that's most likely what's going to happen.  If they beef up the 5D with better speed and AF, it could canabalize into 1D sales, like it already did with 1Ds sales.  

What would be interesting to see is if they shake things up entirely with a complete restructure of their top tier cameras.  CR mentioned several times how they think the next "1Ds" will be a big departure from current product line.  

Hopefully Canon will have something interesting to show at the show, but I'm more anxious to see some of the new phone, tablet, and hand held computing devices.


----------



## DerekSalem (Dec 27, 2010)

The only thing I really want to see in a 5D3 is an improved focusing system and better weather sealing. With that and the improved low-light it would be a fantastic body. Hopefully a high burst rate too.


----------



## sovietdoc (Dec 27, 2010)

there is no need yet for a mark 3, because mark 2 came out not too long ago for ones who paid 2500 up front, canon will wait a bit longer.

The main thing mark 3 needs is a higher fps count and better high iso performance.  28 megapixels is pointless  unless they improve their sensor matrix and reduce the gap between the sensing areas.


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 27, 2010)

28 mp?  damn, kind of excessive, isn't it?


----------



## John Mc (Dec 27, 2010)

Rosshole said:


> 28 mp?  damn, kind of excessive, isn't it?



Say that to a 40Mp Hasselblad? if its a Good and upgraded Sensor,it'll be rather Good quality


----------



## NateS (Dec 27, 2010)

28 is too much for me too.  I don't think my computer could even handle a 28mp raw file for editing.  I hope it is 28mp though that way if I jump ship to Canon, the 5d2 will be cheaper on the used market.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 27, 2010)

Rosshole said:


> 28 mp? damn, kind of excessive, isn't it?


 
Nah..  you can print 21" wide at 300ppi!  Sexy.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Cfusion! Did you know that the *porn *industry hold their expo also during the same week as the CES in Vegas??? Know why? They know CES is a huge thing and people come from all over the world so they want to attract those people also. 

This is from last year. But they do it every year  Well since you're going to CES 

CES, porn expo sharing the Vegas stage - Culture and Entertainment - Las Vegas Sun


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, now I have TWO reasons to go to Vegas next month! I wasn't aware CES was going to be there too. 

Personally, I'd rather they leave the pixel count alone and focus on improved AF and noise. I'm getting a full frame next year and presently have no lenses to fit on one, so I don't know if I'll go for the 5DIII or the D800. 2011 is going to be an exciting year for photography, me thinks.


----------



## cfusionpm (Dec 27, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Hey Cfusion! Did you know that the *porn *industry hold their expo also during the same week as the CES in Vegas??? Know why? They know CES is a huge thing and people come from all over the world so they want to attract those people also.
> 
> This is from last year. But they do it every year  Well since you're going to CES
> 
> CES, porn expo sharing the Vegas stage - Culture and Entertainment - Las Vegas Sun


 
Haha, yep.   Turns out a friend of mine actually does ad design for a porn site and goes to that epxo every year (along with CES).  I've never been, but I may have to check it out this year. :mrgreen:


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey if they do have a 5D Mk3 ask Canon to let you borrow it for some heavy testing and take it across the street and take some pix then post them here for some C&C!


----------



## cfusionpm (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll have a CF and SD card ready!


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 27, 2010)

John Mc said:


> Rosshole said:
> 
> 
> > 28 mp?  damn, kind of excessive, isn't it?
> ...



And the $3K+ lenses that are required? :lmao:

hasselblad lens


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 27, 2010)

40mp??? They already have 60mp and I think either a 80mp or coming out with one? But here's another one 

Leaf's 80MP Camera Backs Are the Highest Resolution Yet


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 28, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I believe that 28 mp is too much, the files are large enough as it is. Let the other items, such as AF become the focal interest....along with a quieter shutter.


 
iirc, the 21mp sensor in the 5D MKII is equal in pixel density to an 8MP 1.6x APS-C sensor, so you won't have the problems like an 18mp 1.6x APS-C sensor found in the 7D. With an improvement of the sensor and everything else, the only negative I could see is with the file sizes themselves. Other than that, a lot of studio and landscape photographers won't mind the 28mp sensor, as long as it doesn't impace image quality.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 28, 2010)

John Mc said:


> I want a Mkii,if the Mkiii is released next year,i'll still be going for the mkii,as it'll be cheaper,and it's still a good camera.so im looking forward to the news


 
I'll sell you mine at that point.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds amazing! I'll probably hold on for a little while, see what's been upgraded and then make up my mind.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 28, 2010)

i have 5D & 5Dmii - canon will need to increase the step up between models for the miii, if they are to really show some added value.


----------



## Mugen80 (Mar 3, 2011)

I was close to buying the MK 2 today! Is there any news on a release date for the MK 3 or any updated news on the specs?


----------



## hrry (Mar 3, 2011)

I am hoping the mkII price will drop.


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 3, 2011)

I am pretty sure that the hasselblad is on a much larger sensor, like a 120mm square format.  Am I wrong??  I certainly better have a lot of mp's to even come close to competing with other medium format images.


----------



## DerekSalem (Mar 3, 2011)

cfusionpm said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Cfusion! Did you know that the *porn *industry hold their expo also during the same week as the CES in Vegas??? Know why? They know CES is a huge thing and people come from all over the world so they want to attract those people also.
> ...


 
Is it weird that when I read that I was completely jealous because he gets to go to CES?

If I were standing outside and to the left was the Porn Expo...to the right was CES...I wouldn't even hesitate. I doubt my eyes would even look at the Porn Expo...I'd just bee-line straight to CES and drool on the floor


----------



## gsgary (Mar 3, 2011)

sovietdoc said:


> there is no need yet for a mark 3, because mark 2 came out not too long ago for ones who paid 2500 up front, canon will wait a bit longer.
> 
> The main thing mark 3 needs is a higher fps count and better high iso performance.  28 megapixels is pointless  unless they improve their sensor matrix and reduce the gap between the sensing areas.


 
Why does it need more FPS it's not aimed at sport and then you don't need a high FPS if you know what you are doing


----------



## cfusionpm (Mar 3, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...



CES was actually kinda boring this year.  Most of the show was either repeate stuff from last year or non-interactive displays of stuff far from launch.  I only spent a day there, since I wasn't officially working it this year.  The rest was enjoying my birthday week with 9 friends in Vegas.


----------



## SupNY (Mar 3, 2011)

Rosshole said:


> 28 mp?  damn, kind of excessive, isn't it?


 
When will it stop haha 500mp by 2015 :er:


----------

